# Deception Pass Campground Photos (Wa State)



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Deception Pass Campground


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Deception Pass Campground


You just keep rubbing it in my face don't ya!!!! Stinker!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

WACOUGAR said:


> Deception Pass Campground


You just keep rubbing it in my face don't ya!!!! Stinker!
[/quote]


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Deception Pass Campground


You just keep rubbing it in my face don't ya!!!! Stinker!
[/quote]









[/quote]

Just remember, when you least expect it.....Expect it!!!!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks for posting the photos. The photos make me want to go camping ... Glad you guys had a bit of sun.

Dash Point anyone ?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I thought you were going to make him feel even worse and tell him about the dutch oven monkey bread and Mississippi mud cake he missed.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> I thought you were going to make him feel even worse and tell him about the dutch oven monkey bread and Mississippi mud cake he missed.


I still have pix to post! 
OMG! Toby is a Dutch Oven cooker man. Never having seen it done, I was impressed! Wow! Monkey bread with the liquid underneath for dipping and then the Mississippi Mud Cake were sinfully good!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> Thanks for posting the photos. The photos make me want to go camping ... Glad you guys had a bit of sun.
> 
> Dash Point anyone ?


I have been thinking about Dash Point!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

This morning I walked around and took pics of a bunch of the sites that I will post with my album in case anyone would like to see them. Too hard to remember the sites so I took pics for my benefit as well!







I will finish pix in next couple of days


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Thanks for posting the photos. The photos make me want to go camping ... Glad you guys had a bit of sun.
> 
> Dash Point anyone ?


I have been thinking about Dash Point!
[/quote]

We are going to do a recon/first trip. It looked good when we did the day check. - looks like they are going to be reworking sites and rebuilding the sewer system this fall.


----------

